# Kruder & dorfmeister



## wizehop (Mar 30, 2011)

Ait, so these kids arent new or anything..and there def not punk in any way. I was smoking hash a drinking "bhang" couple weeks ago in India and listened to these guys while I was blitzed. 

its down tempo and good for chilling with a head set on

heres a sample of there work:


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

MY friend was telling me about this group one time. Now I can check it out.


----------

